# Dry hay wrapped?



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

Can you store dry round bale hay for horses by tube wrapping or individually wrapping?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/89522-wrapping-dry-hay/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Has to be done sweating before wrapping. I'd store hay at least a month before moving it under tarps


----------



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Has to be done sweating before wrapping. I'd store hay at least a month before moving it under tarps


Some cousins baled dry hay one day and wrapped the next.Didn't let it have the second sweat I call it.Had problems with mold and one or two cases of Listeriosis.


----------

